# Fuel and Brake line routing on 66 Convert



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am getting ready to put the body on the restored frame and remember someone saying the 1 pc fuel and? brake lines need to go in/on first. 
I know I saw pictures of this somewhere but cant find them now. Can someone post pictures of these for me please? 66 Convert no a/c single fuel line.

Thanks,
Hank:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's way easier to do that job with the body off - for sure. The lines go up and over the top of the rear cross member, next to the coil spring pocket, between the cross member and the body. From there towards the front of the car, they tuck inside the drivers side frame rail, kick out to go around a plate on the frame that's about halfway between the wheels, then tuck back inside the frame --- oh wait, you've got a convertible --- fully boxed frame? Then they probably just run along the inside of the drivers side rail from back to front, secured to it with clips along the way. The brake line connects to the distribution block on the inside of the frame rail in the engine compartment (on a 69 at least), and the fuel line goes into a hole in the bend of the frame there and comes out through a slotted hole on the front side of the front crossmember. There's a flexible line/hose connection from there to the fuel pump.

Bear


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! That job is done. Frame on and bolted down, 1 pc trunk welded in and now on to the quarters and wheel wells.
Between the rockers and floors and braces and cowls and trunk I have welded up a whole new car! Especially after the quarters go on. Need to refill the Argon bottle and am on my 3rd roll of .30 wire in the mig.
Thanks to all who post pictures of their restoration and who take the time to answer my stupid questions, without using them to find the will to continue I would not have made it this far.

Thanks,
Hank


----------

